# Topics > Related topics > Languages AI and robots >  Evolutionary linguistics

## Airicist

emergent-languages.org

Evolutionary linguistics on Wikipedia

Language Evolution Lab, Evolutionary Biology Institute, Barcelona, Spain - biologiaevolutiva.org/lsteels

Luc Steels

----------

